# NFL 2016



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)

New rule changes coming for 2016 season:  http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2016/03/23/rule-changes-automatic-ejections-touchback-25-yard-line/82158540/



> *Here’s the full list of new rules that will be implemented next season:*
> 
> 1. By Competition Committee; Permanently moves the line of scrimmage for Try kicks to the defensive team’s 15-yard line, and allows the defense to return any missed Try.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm surprised they didn't pass the "Manning" rule where a QB cannot throw a forward pass after going to the ground, although a quick google search shows that KC withdrew the rule change.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2016/03/17/nfl-considers-peyton-manning-rule-against-falling-down-getting-up-and-throwing-a-pass/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 24, 2016)

RGIII to strike a deal with the Browns.  That should get them out of their slump. :lmao:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 24, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> RGIII to strike a deal with the Browns.  That should get them out of their slump. :lmao:


I fully expect captain injury to succeed on a team with no offensive line.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't think he'll ever start a game for them. You don't pay big bucks for the #2 pick in the draft to be your QB and bench him for a never-was.


----------



## P-E (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the summary KF.  Go Pats!


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 18, 2016)

Will Johnny Manziel be the next Ryan Leaf?  If he is persona non grata in the NFL he might consider the CFL.


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2016)

No, people had expectations for Ryan Leaf...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2016)

Supe said:


> No, people had expectations for Ryan Leaf...


Yeah, he's more like the next Todd Marinovich.


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 20, 2016)

From Heisman Trophy to rehab to state pen.  Looks like the route being followed by Johnny M.  Should have majored in an engineering field and skipped football.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

He's too dumb for that.  Should have just sat home and mooched off his parents who are loaded.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, see what the Browns can do with a couple extra picks.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 21, 2016)

^^^ true statement.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks like Brady is back to his 4 game suspension after all!

oh &amp; Johnny Football was indicted over the weekend  (I didn't know Grand Jury's worked weekends)..

Do you think had he been drafted be a better organization would he be in this mess? Or was it predetermined? Say had Tom Brady been injured and he was drafted by the Patriots (  I think we can admit they are a first class organization) would a better system have been able to "control him"

Sort of similar to how Mike Vick said that Dan Reeves was very strict with him and he was a better professional athlete under the "old school coach" than he was for the other scrubs he had (Mora, the other Loser from Louisville, etc) under those clows he spent less time learning football and more time committing crimes?  Or would that action have occurred regardless? - trying to draw a parallel to Johnny..


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 25, 2016)

My guess is that he's had serious entitlement issues for a long time.  Hard to say if a different team could have done anything to break him of that or not.  You almost wonder if the answer is "no" but a bigger/better organization would have been able to do a better job of covering it up.


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2016)

Nope.  Entitled douche bag, whose problems went along with him all through college and beyond.  Second someone starts admonishing or riding him, he would start demanding a trade.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

I tend to agree but sometimes I wonder if say Peyton Manning had been drafted by the Bucs or Falcons would he still be "Peyton Manning" today?


----------



## DuckFlats (Apr 25, 2016)

Hard to say, but the Colts weren't very good prior to having Manning. I think he would have been successful anywhere because of his knowledge of the game. If another team got ahold of him, they would have spent the money to give him the pieces he needed.


----------



## willsee (Apr 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Looks like Brady is back to his 4 game suspension after all!
> 
> oh &amp; Johnny Football was indicted over the weekend  (I didn't know Grand Jury's worked weekends)..
> 
> ...


Petrino never coached Michael Vick.  He's also a massive control freak which is the other reason his personality doesn't work for the NFL.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

I try to forget that season, was Vic arrested just before or just after Paterno was hired?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 25, 2016)

No, Petrino absolutely did coach Vick for the part of the season right before Vick went to prison.  I think that Vick going to prison, which essentially gutted the Falcons' offense, was the reason that Petrino jumped ship as fast as he did.  Granted, he has a history of bolting in the middle of the night, but he usually lasts more than one season.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2016)

Some of Blanks decisions are and were truly terrible. He is almost as bad as a jerry Jones without the rings... Apparently Bernie Marcus was the brains behind Home Depot. Arthur was just along for the ride...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (Apr 26, 2016)

Donald Trump says "Leave Tom Brady alone!!!!!"

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/tom-brady-donald-trump-nfl-new-england-patriots-roger-goodell-suspension-upheld-042516


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 26, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Donald Trump says "Leave Tom Brady alone!!!!!"
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/tom-brady-donald-trump-nfl-new-england-patriots-roger-goodell-suspension-upheld-042516


He only said that because he's in town trying to get votes.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 26, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> He only said that because he's in town trying to get votes.


not true.  He's been using his "friendship" with TB12 since the beginning of his campaign.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 27, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Looks like Brady is back to his 4 game suspension after all!
> 
> oh &amp; Johnny Football was indicted over the weekend  (I didn't know Grand Jury's worked weekends)..
> 
> ...


I do not know RG. Maybe we should ask Aaron Hernandez.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2016)

Well I would like to say there is a slight difference between a serial killer and nfl bust?


----------



## csb (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## roadwreck (Apr 27, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> No, Petrino absolutely did coach Vick for the part of the season right before Vick went to prison.  I think that Vick going to prison, which essentially gutted the Falcons' offense, was the reason that Petrino jumped ship as fast as he did.  Granted, he has a history of bolting in the middle of the night, but he usually lasts more than one season.


Not true.  Petrino was hired before Michael Vick was suspended, but Vick was suspended before the season began and never played for Petrino.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2016)

All I remember about that season is that was the year Blank raised my season tix prices almost 40%... And my last year I gave them any money...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2016)

This is funny, especially since most people outside of CO don't know "which" Mary Jane they are referring to!!!


----------



## csb (Apr 27, 2016)

But will they be announcing from Mary Jane's backside?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't know, I am going skiing this weekend but now I have a bad feeling this draft party is going to eat up a lot of parking spaces


----------



## P-E (Apr 28, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Donald Trump says "Leave Tom Brady alone!!!!!"
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/tom-brady-donald-trump-nfl-new-england-patriots-roger-goodell-suspension-upheld-042516


Oh well, the Pats are only going to win 11 games this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

so when is this draft?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> so when is this draft?


Tonight, right?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

For everyone except for the patriots, LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

Someone from North Dakota state got drafted #2? I'm sure they played some solid defenses.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Someone from North Dakota state got drafted #2? I'm sure they played some solid defenses.....


#bust


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2016)

&amp; DEN drafts a QB from a DIV 3 school? Memphis? This is a weird draft..


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2016)

Glad to see my Buckeyes clean house in the first round.  Glad the Jets picked up Darren Lee, but I'm not sure they shouldn't have spent that pick going for a replacement for Ferguson after his retirement.  Or, you know, the myriad of other positions they're awful at, like the entire offense.


----------



## P-E (Apr 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> For everyone except for the patriots, LOL


The draft is dead to me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2016)

P-E said:


> The draft *NFL *is dead to me.


fixt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2016)

I really could give 2 shits for the draft.  Until they can make the 53-man roster, they aren't worth knowing.  Even then, after a year or so no one remembers 99% of them regardless.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2016)

_I don't follow other sports so I enjoy all the drama..  especially like someone hacking the instagram account of a supposedly #1 draft pick of them smoking a bowl through a gas mask_


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

LOL....



> A new Washington Post poll found that 90 percent of Native Americans aren't offended by the Washington Redskins' nickname and an overwhelming majority consider it an unimportant issue.
> 
> The Post polled 504 people who identify primarily as Native American from across the country, including those who lived on reservations and those who were not part of a tribe.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/15608840/native-americans-say-unbothered-redskins-team-name-washington-post-poll


----------



## Road Guy (May 19, 2016)

there are enough liberals to be offended on behalf of others it seems, even if those they are offended for are not truly offended.. 

My kids elementary schools mascot is "the warriors"  Ill have to see if I can find a pic, but in the gym they have this  huge painting of an indian rising out of the fire about to deliver a can of whoop ass.. I have always wondered while I sit in the gym (for kid school crap, band, sports, etc) if that was "offensive" similar to the Redskins Logo / image?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> there are enough liberals to be offended on behalf of others it seems, even if those they are offended for are not truly offended..
> 
> My kids elementary schools mascot is "the warriors"  Ill have to see if I can find a pic, but in the gym they have this  huge painting of an indian rising out of the fire about to deliver a can of whoop ass.. I have always wondered while I sit in the gym (for kid school crap, band, sports, etc) if that was "offensive" similar to the Redskins Logo / image?


QFT.  Similar situation a while back with one of the colleges here downtown.  Used to be the Marquette Warriors and are now the Golden Eagles.  &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Supe (May 19, 2016)

I demand a name change as an animal rights activist.  Protected birds should not be forced to play collegiate sports.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 24, 2016)

Just announced, Super Bowl LIII to be hosted in "Hot"-lanta in 2019.


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2016)

h_opefully Ray Lewis is not invited_


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Just announced, Super Bowl LIII to be hosted in "Hot"-lanta in 2019.


Hope it doesn't snow.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 24, 2016)

why is brady still fighting the 4 game suspension?  He has probably spent more on lawyers than what he would miss in pay for 4 games


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 24, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> why is brady still fighting the 4 game suspension?  He has probably spent more on lawyers than what he would miss in pay for 4 games


Better yet, why is he the only one still fighting _anything_ at this point?  Seems to be just a media sideshow now.  If it were any other no-namer, this story would have died long ago.  I'm no Pats/Brady fan, but it sure seems like the league is specifically targeting him to prove a point and demonstrate their resolve.


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> why is brady still fighting the 4 game suspension?  He has probably spent more on lawyers than what he would miss in pay for 4 games


I'm betting he's using the Patriots' attorneys.  Him sitting for 4 games can't help sales.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 25, 2016)

I thought I saw something saying the Super Bowl was going to be in south Florida?

They could be trying to make an example out of Brady, but I also wonder if they're pushing the issue because it's not the first time the Patriots have been caught cheating.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 25, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> I thought I saw something saying the Super Bowl was going to be in south Florida?


I think that S, FL is slated for 2018?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 25, 2016)

Seahawks were given the number 1 rating for team talent.  I wish they hadn't done that.  The team does better when they're underdogs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Seahawks were given the number 1 rating for team talent.


LOL.....by whom?  Themselves?  Because we already know who's America's favorite team!


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2016)

^-- As voted on by all of Americas fat chicks


----------



## jeb6294 (May 26, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I think that S, FL is slated for 2018?


That could be.  I may have seen it on Facebook somewhere which, as we all know, is the best place to get the news.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 26, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL.....by whom?  Themselves?  Because we already know who's America's favorite team!


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000664439/article/seahawks-steelers-panthers-headline-10-most-talented-teams


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pro Bowl back to strictly AFC vs. NFC (it changed?) and will now be played in Orlando.

And this just in.......still no one cares about the [email protected] Pro Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2016)

Are we less than 90 days out?


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2016)

Slightly over, I think.  Earlier this week they were counting down from 100 days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2016)

Trying to learn the rules for rugby but I just can't get excited for it. 

Other sports in NZ: cricket (fuck that), net ball (a really lame variant of basketball only played by women), and Australian football (some fucked up love child between the NFL and rugby).

Only decent sport over here is soccer.

I really hope I can getthings figured out to watch the NFL...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 6, 2016)

Aussie Rules Football is AWESOME!  I think it is more brutal than rugby or American football, and they don't wear near the pads of NFL players.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I really hope I can get things figured out to watch the NFL...


Well I believe you know "someone" who could help you figure that out.  Ironically, I think one of the streaming sites is actually served out NZ too.  LOL


----------



## P-E (Jun 6, 2016)

Supe said:


> Slightly over, I think.  Earlier this week they were counting down from 100 days.


A little longer than that here in New England.   This year we have 8 preseason games.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well I believe you know "someone" who could help you figure that out.  Ironically, I think one of the streaming sites is actually served out NZ too.  LOL


I will have to address the internet restrictions before that can be attempted.


----------



## Supe (Jun 7, 2016)

Just do it from your work PC so you don't get in trouble with your ISP.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

closer....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2016)

Football starts this month! Don't care if it's only pre-season.  :thumbs:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Go Browns!

Seriously, the greatest time of the year.

Detroit hasn't blown the season, the Patriots haven't been caught cheating yet and the Browns are tied for first place!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2016)

The NFL preseason is better than just about any other pro sports regular season!

Are we doing the pick em league?


----------



## P-E (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 1, 2016)

It just hurts to be a Cowboys fan.  Please.  Just make it stop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ya I'll get the pick 'em thread started fairly soon. But still have some time for that since it won't start until the 1st reg. season game in Sept.


----------



## csb (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2016)

so where are the LA Rams playing this year, the new stadium couldn't possibly be ready yet?


----------



## Supe (Aug 2, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> so where are the LA Rams playing this year, the new stadium couldn't possibly be ready yet?


LA Coliseum (Trojans stadium) and one bull shit "home" game in London.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya I'll get the pick 'em thread started fairly soon. But still have some time for that since it won't start until the 1st reg. season game in Sept.


No need.  Seahawks are THE pick for any sane and rational person picking a team from the NFC.  V:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> No need.  Seahawks are THE pick for any sane and rational person picking a team from the NFC.  V:


LOL, you sure about that?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, you sure about that?


You're a cold, cold hearted man.  But seriously, you think they're going to make that mistake again?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> But seriously, you think they're going to make that mistake again?


Yes (reference the quote below).



> [COLOR= rgb(35, 31, 32)]The Seahawks have agreed on a new contract with coach Pete Carroll through the 2019 season, which will keep him coaching the team until he is 68 years old.[/COLOR]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 2, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes (reference the quote below).


Bevell made the call, and he got his pee pee whacked, but good.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2016)

And here I thought Pete Carroll's passing the blame was only associated with his collegiate career!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2016)

Supe said:


> And here I thought Pete Carroll's passing the blame was only associated with his collegiate career!


Carroll accepts the blame, but the play call was from Bevell.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2016)

envirotex said:


> It just hurts to be a Cowboys fan.  Please.  Just make it stop.


It doesn't seem to be getting any better for them either. Back-up QB breaks ankle in practice?! :huh:

They had better remedy that because we all know Romo isn't going to last an entire regular season.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

Manziel is available


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2016)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26428-nfl-2016/&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=7365207


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26428-nfl-2016/&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=7365207


It bore repeating. :true:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

they said it was just a "bad camera" angle?  but I haven't seen a new comparison?


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, it was.  It was pointed at the front of him.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Manziel is available


That's not funny.

Maybe I will wake up tomorrow and be a Texans fan.  I like J.J. Watt.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2016)

envirotex said:


> I like J.J. Watt.


Just remember where he came from. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

The jaguars are always looking for fans


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> The jaguars are always looking for fans


And probably will be for quite some time.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2016)

Woohoo! I get to see Eagles play the Seahawks live and in person at centurylink!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2016)

Did someone say J.J. Watt? (sigh)


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

wow that was one hell of a great pre season game last night!


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2016)

I order $3M worth of paint each year. We have guys who do nothing but stripe roads for pennies on the dollar. You're telling me that people who go to school for sports field management (yes, it's a thing) can't stripe a field?!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Even better is how they continued to let people in the stadium knowing the decision to cancel the game had already been made. &lt;smh&gt;  Would have been pissed if I had traveled there from a distance to attend the game.

@csb, I think we need to review their paint spec!!! :lmao:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 8, 2016)

What?  Paint's not dry?  Let's heat it up.  Wait, what...we melted the field?  Hmm, OK, let's put some paint thinner on it.  That'll fix it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2016)

or they could just go back to using grass and these issues wouldn't exist...


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Even better is how they continued to let people in the stadium knowing the decision to cancel the game had already been made. &lt;smh&gt;  Would have been pissed if I had traveled there from a distance to attend the game.
> 
> @csb, I think we need to review their paint spec!!! :lmao:


I'll admit that I did have the thought, "One less chance for anyone to get injured before the season really starts."


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

_Amid widespread complaints about the field conditions in that game, the Hall of Fame imported a used playing surface from the Superdome in New Orleans. That transition alone should have heightened the NFL's sensitivities in the days leading up to Sunday night's game._

Apparently the real grass field last year had issues so they bought a used field?? Yeah no reason for anyone to check into that before the [SIZE= 8px]pre[/SIZE] season begins?


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2016)

They picked up a Hurricane Katrina special?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2016)

^^ LOL!

It was free "ground" shipping!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

Well it looks like Trevor Simeon will be the Denver Broncos quarterback this year, defense may win championships in the playoffs but it sure as shit will not get you through 16 game season


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Well it looks like Trevor Simeon will be the Denver Broncos quarterback this year, defense may win championships in the playoffs but it sure as shit will not get you through 16 game season


Is that better than RG3 part 2? I think the over/under is week 4 for him to be on the IR list.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

Could be worse- could have this guy...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2016)

i heard on the radio this morning Tebow wants to try his arm in the MLB


----------



## P-E (Aug 9, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> i heard on the radio this morning Tebow wants to try his arm in the MLB


I heard the same on sports radio: Tebow in mlb, cargo shorts out.  Prior, I hadn't heard either.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

No way! I just got 2 new pairs of cargo shorts at Costco?


----------



## P-E (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm in trouble.  All I have are cargo shorts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2016)

P-E said:


> I'm in trouble.  All I have are cargo shorts.


mr snick too!!!


----------



## willsee (Aug 9, 2016)

cargo shorts are always out if you're an adult


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2016)

If it won't fit in a regular side pocket, I don't need to carry it.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Try telling that to your drill sergeant in basic training, one cargo pocket holds a canteen the other one holds your poncho


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2016)

I pretty much only have cargo shorts as well. Hell, I'm married with 2 kids, I'll wear whatever I damn well want.


----------



## csb (Aug 9, 2016)

I refer to cargo shorts as the official dad uniform.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 9, 2016)

csb said:


> I refer to cargo shorts as the official dad uniform.


Hmm, I like my cargo shorts.  Maybe there's something I don't know?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2016)

csb said:


> I refer to cargo shorts as the official dad uniform.


I'm good with that.


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone else find it funny that engineers are trying to criticize the way other engineers dress?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Anyone else find it funny that engineers are trying to criticize the way other engineers dress?


I own a few pairs.  I'm just proud of our ability to - still - properly derail a thread.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ya but even pre-season football is better than any other regular season sport that's on right now. Assuming of course the paint doesn't melt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2016)

@Ken PE 3.0, the good news is that the Browns still suck.  LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> @Ken PE 3.0, the good news is that the Browns still suck.  LOL


At least they aren't the Lions.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2016)

^ ha ha, very true.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 15, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> At least they aren't the Lions.


Or the Texans.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> > On 8/13/2016 at 7:41 AM, Ken PE 3.0 said: At least they aren't the Lions.
> 
> 
> Or the Texans.


Or the Raiders


----------



## csb (Aug 18, 2016)

Bum bah dah dah dah dah GO PACK GO


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2016)

:ghey:

*Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## csb (Aug 18, 2016)

Are you admitting to a Clay Matthews crush as well, @FLBuff PE?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

arent two GB players being accused of PED usage at the moment and the league is threatening suspensions


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2016)

csb said:


> Are you admitting to a Clay Matthews crush as well, @FLBuff PE?


Well, he DOES have nice hair...


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 18, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> Well, he DOES have nice hair...


----------



## csb (Aug 18, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> arent two GB players being accused of PED usage at the moment and the league is threatening suspensions


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2658044-power-hungry-nfl-all-wrong-to-demand-players-talk-to-about-recanted-accusations


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 19, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> arent two GB players being accused of PED usage at the moment and the league is threatening suspensions


I'm still trying to figure out why we're supposed to give a rat's ass about anything being reported by Al Jazeera.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Which was then recanted. I agree...seems to me the NFL is just being a bully.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ha!  Brady sliced this thumb before the game.  you'd think if you job required functioning hands you would take better care


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2016)

What was he trying to do?  Cut slits in the balls?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

doesn't he have 6 weeks to heal anyway?


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

wow.  all the hate in this room.  Youse guys are just locationists (yet another form of racisim) that hate New England/Boston


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> wow.  all the hate in this room.  Youse guys are just locationists (yet another form of racisim) that hate New England/Boston


I'm an equal opportunist...I would have said the same thing about Cutler or any other QB who did the same thing


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> Which was then recanted. I agree...seems to me the NFL is just being a bully.


Agreed. Lately it seems like they really enjoy demonstrating that their resolve is absolute.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Nothing wrong with being a homer. Unless you cheat like the patriots. Lol


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

you know your fan base isn't the complaining type when you remove a few hundred parking spaces to build a 1/8th replica of the previous stadium for "fans" to enjoy???

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/sports/broncos/take-a-look-inside-the-new-mini-mile-high-stadium


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> you know your fan base isn't the complaining type when you remove a few hundred parking spaces to build a 1/8th replica of the previous stadium for "fans" to enjoy???http://www.thedenverchannel.com/sports/broncos/take-a-look-inside-the-new-mini-mile-high-stadium


Are they too stoned to give a shit?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Doritos....


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2016)

They included Barrel Man! How can you can complain about that?!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2016)

So this draft pick for the San Diego Chargers, if they don't work out a deal does he have to sit out a year and wait to get drafted again?

Or can another team sign him?


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So this draft pick for the San Diego Chargers, if they don't work out a deal does he have to sit out a year and wait to get drafted again?
> 
> Or can another team sign him?


There was a deadline to trade draft rights that is now over.  They have to sign him, or he goes back to next year's draft.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2016)

I vote for him to sit out a year like a little bitch that he is


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 26, 2016)

It's funny, the story I was reading about it yesterday made it sound like the team was the one making a dick move by publicizing the whole thing.

Of course, when draft day was coming up, he was telling everyone that if he got selected by the Titans he wouldn't sign because he's from Ohio State and Harbaugh's brother coaches at Michigan now. I really hope it was just him trying to be funny.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> *THE* Ohio State


Fixt.  &lt;/sarcasm&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2016)

oh he went to Ohio? then I hope he gets drafted by the browns next year


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> oh he went to Ohio? then I hope he gets drafted by the browns next year


We'll take him!


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I vote for him to sit out a year like a little bitch that he is


I hope he doesn't, and I do pin most of this on San Diego for two reasons.

1) I've heard that San Diego's status quo for dealing with this is to lowball over the same issue with everyone they deal with. 

2) Realizing that these kids are in their early 20's and don't know shit about handling millions of dollars, you figure the smartest thing they can do is put their faith in a good agent.  This isn't a Joey Bosa holdout, this is a holdout by whoever he chose to represent him.  At what point do you, as a kid, decide you know more than the people you're shelling out big bucks to as your representation and overrule them?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

you get the gold "homer" star!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wait, is C. Kaepernick even still relevant? Does anyone actually care what he "stands" for?


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, is C. Kaepernick even still relevant? Does anyone actually care what he "stands" for?


No.  In fact, they're talking about how he's all but guaranteed to be cut now, since SF was likely to axe him within the next 14 days anyways.  Comment was that he lost so much size in the off season due to not working out after surgeries, that he was no longer a "dual threat" quarterback, and that's without taking his lack of performance into account.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2016)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/broncos-name-trevor-siemian-starting-qb-for-regular-season-opener/


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

&amp; everyone here wants the Rookie from Memphis State to start?  Which I don't understand why would you even draft a QB from a Div II school in the first round?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2016)

Supe said:


> I hope he doesn't, and I do pin most of this on San Diego for two reasons.
> 
> 1) I've heard that San Diego's status quo for dealing with this is to lowball over the same issue with everyone they deal with.
> 
> 2) Realizing that these kids are in their early 20's and don't know shit about handling millions of dollars, you figure the smartest thing they can do is put their faith in a good agent.  This isn't a Joey Bosa holdout, this is a holdout by whoever he chose to represent him.  At what point do you, as a kid, decide you know more than the people you're shelling out big bucks to as your representation and overrule them?


They offered the largest signing bonus to any draftee in the last two NFL drafts and more money for this calendar year than every draftee except for Carson Wentz, who is a QB.  Normally defensive players don't get that kind of dough anyway.  And what I want to know is who does he think he is, anyway?  Frankly, every draftee is lucky to have been picked at all.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

especially when basically every other kid drafted has signed....  yet this one is too precious..


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> They offered the largest signing bonus to any draftee in the last two NFL drafts and more money for this calendar year than every draftee except for Carson Wentz, who is a QB.  Normally defensive players don't get that kind of dough anyway.  And what I want to know is who does he think he is, anyway?  Frankly, every draftee is lucky to have been picked at all.


1) It wasn't an argument over total amount, it was about how payments were structured.

2) He presumably thinks he was the best defensive player in the draft, because, he was.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2016)

Supe said:


> 1) It wasn't an argument over total amount, it was about how payments were structured.
> 
> 2) He presumably thinks he was the best defensive player in the draft, because, he was.


And so?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

lol, draft day princess doesn't guarantee results in the actual season..


----------



## willsee (Aug 29, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> They offered the largest signing bonus to any draftee in the last two NFL drafts and more money for this calendar year than every draftee except for Carson Wentz, who is a QB.  Normally defensive players don't get that kind of dough anyway.  And what I want to know is who does he think he is, anyway?  Frankly, every draftee is lucky to have been picked at all.


Except he didn't want more money.  They gave him something he wasn't asking for.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2016)

willsee said:


> Except he didn't want more money.  They gave him something he wasn't asking for.


And so?


----------



## willsee (Aug 29, 2016)

Why would he accept something that he doesn't want and still not get what he wants?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2016)

willsee said:


> Why would he accept something that he doesn't want and still not get what he wants?


Are you saying the didn't want to play in the NFL?  The way it is going, that is pretty believable.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess that the Vikings aren't winning the Superbowl this year....

http://kfan.iheart.com/onair/vikings-blog-38526/bridgewater-injured-practiced-canceled-15060626/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> I guess that the Vikings aren't winning the Superbowl this year....
> 
> http://kfan.iheart.com/onair/vikings-blog-38526/bridgewater-injured-practiced-canceled-15060626/


They have two good backups. But I think it was a stretch to say they were headed there anyway.  Bridgewater is not a "top tier qb".


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 30, 2016)

In all honesty, though, I hope it is nothing serious. The Vikes are my adopted NFC team. Broncos fan first, Jaguars fan second (due to the fact I'm from Jax and lived through multiple bids to get an NFL team, including the UFL years), Vikings third (my wife's parents are from the Twin Cities).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> View attachment 8572
> 
> 
> In all honesty, though, I hope it is nothing serious. The Vikes are my adopted NFC team. Broncos fan first, Jaguars fan second (due to the fact I'm from Jax and lived through multiple bids to get an NFL team, including the UFL years), Vikings third (my wife's parents are from the Twin Cities).


Me too (I am a seahawks fan since '76 but also root for the vikes), but they don't typically haul you off in an ambulance if it's not serious.


----------



## willsee (Aug 30, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TEDDY


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2016)

Word is it is a compound fracture.

Well, I would call myself a bitter Viking's fan. That '98 Falcon's championship game really got me.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

+1 for Morten Anderson!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mr. Perfect my ass!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Word is it is a compound fracture.
> 
> Well, I would call myself a bitter Viking's fan. That '98 Falcon's championship game really got me.


Nope. Torn ACL.  He's out for 2016.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ouch!

But we already know which NFC North team is heading to the 2016 post-season. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Aug 30, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Word is it is a compound fracture.
> 
> Well, I would call myself a biter Viking's fan. That '98 Falcon's championship game really got me.


I thought all Viking's fans were biters?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

Buff- there is no justification for any Jaguars loyalty.... I am truly supposed the team is still there!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Buff- there is no justification for any Jaguars loyalty.... I am truly supposed *surprised* the team is still there!


Fixt. And agreed. Ever look at their stands during a HOME game? :lmao:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, I know. But that is where my loyalties lie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 31, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Mr. Perfect my ass!


I thought it was Mr. Automatic?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 31, 2016)

Think the Vikings will pick up Kapernick?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 31, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. And agreed. Ever look at their stands during a HOME game? :lmao:


Yeah, but the stands are packed for all their away games.  The home team fans know that it's a guaranteed win.


----------



## willsee (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like Vikings staff saved Bridgewater's whole leg

http://www.dailynorseman.com/2016/8/31/12728436/teddy-bridgewater-s-injury-could-have-been-much-worse

By now, we’ve all heard about the diagnosis on the left knee of Minnesota Vikings’ quarterback Teddy Bridgewater, that he suffered a ruptured ACL and “significant structural damage.”

Frighteningly enough, it could have been much worse.

According to sports injury expert Will Carroll, Bridgewater suffered what is known as a tibiofemoral dislocation. Or, for our English-speaking audience. . .



Tibiofemoral dislocation ... basically, Bridgewater's femur (upper leg) went off the tibia (shin, lower leg.) Yeah.

— Will Carroll (@injuryexpert) August 31, 2016

It still blows my mind that something so severe could have come as a result of a non-contact injury, but the human body is a weird thing. I think that’s something we can all agree on at this point.

So, how much worse could it have been?


Source confirms tibiofemoral dislocation, ruptured ACL for Bridgewater. "Trainers may have saved his leg and career by quick action."

— Will Carroll (@injuryexpert) August 31, 2016

Yes, ladies and gentlemen. . .Teddy Bridgewater could have _lost his leg_ if the trainers at Winter Park hadn’t acted as quickly as he did.

Lost. . .his. . .leg. Process that for a moment. I’ll wait.

According to this manual from the folks at Merck, this sort of injury is often accompanied by arterial and/or nerve damage. It’s a damn good thing that the staff at Winter Park acted as quickly as they did, or else things could have been even more awful.

The fact that we’ve gone from a scenario where Teddy Bridgewater could have lost a leg to speculating about when he’s going to return to the football field is pretty amazing. It is to me, anyway. Thank goodness for the Vikings’ training staff, led by Certified Athletic Trainer Eric Sugarman™. They should be commended for their work yesterday, and let’s be honest. . .while I know that getting Teddy Bridgewater back onto the football field isn’t the primary concern, if anyone _can_ get it done, it’s a training staff led by a guy whose rehabilitative methods for leg injuries have been written up in medical journals.

For now, let’s be thankful that things at Winter Park yesterday weren’t much, much worse.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice waste of time.

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17433047/nfl-clears-james-harrison-clay-matthews-julius-peppers-al-jazeera-ped-allegations?sf34788422=1

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Sep 1, 2016)

I think my husband thinks Al Jazeera is the one who plays for the Steelers.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 1, 2016)

csb said:


> I think my husband thinks Al Jazeera is the one who plays for the Steelers.


Obviously a smart man.


----------



## csb (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, he is an engineer.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone else seen the NFL commercial with the song "I'm so Excited" and it shows all the players singing, having fun, and then it cuts to Bellicheck, and he is just making the standard stone face, then cuts back to the music?  It was pretty good!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 1, 2016)

No but that does sound funny. Did a quick search and found something similar...but no Belichick.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTtsVB1ZW64


----------



## csb (Sep 1, 2016)

Did you even try, Computer Wizard? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeyY20Pt91U


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 1, 2016)

csb said:


> Did you even try, Computer Wizard?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeyY20Pt91U


Yes, but I didn't have enough memory.


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, here's my 2016 Fantasy team.  I'm ranked third in my league, mostly because I passed up on a few higher ranked players that I thought were way overrated, or they went from the sole player last year to someone splitting reps with a high draft pick.  The top two drafters and myself were mother f'ing each other for stealing each others next pick the entire time.  It could be worse.  Only reason I picked up crab legs as my QB is because he was the only guy with a ton of passing yards that plays on Hambursberger's bye week.


Ezekiel Elliot

Jordy Nelson

Sammy Watkins

Mike Evans

Jeremy Hill

Ben Roethlisberger

Antonio Gates

Jameis Winston

DeAngelo Williams

Torrey Smith

Jason Witten

Steve Smith

Adam Vinatieri

Jets Defense


----------



## csb (Sep 6, 2016)

Supe said:


> Only reason I picked up *rapey-crab legs* as my QB is because he was the only guy with a ton of passing yards that plays on *Shesaidyeslisberger's* bye week


Few minor adjustments.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2016)

"Saints QB Drew Brees agrees to contract extension and will get $44.25M *guaranteed* over the next *two* years."

I'm fairly certain that is more than what R.Goodell makes. :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2016)

heard this morning that tebow got picked up my a minor league baseball team


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> heard this morning that tebow got picked up my a minor league baseball team


My local drive time radio show said it was the Mets.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> My local drive time radio show said it was the Mets.


the minor league team for the mets is what i heard.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2016)

agreed.  Mets minor league team.


----------



## csb (Sep 8, 2016)

I heard it was the Mets minor league team.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

So Mets then? Minor or Major?


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> So Mets then? Minor or Major?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> So Mets then? Minor or Major?


Yep.


----------



## csb (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

Supe said:


>


Is this another algebra test?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Funny how near the top of Mile High there's a big Sports Authority sign.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

Has Von Miller made a play tonight? I think he celebrated way to much this summer... They look terrible...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wasn't he hanging out with Manziel for awhile? LOL

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/AMUD/state-farm-this-house-featuring-clay-matthews-aaron-rodgers

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

Nevermind.....


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/AMUD/state-farm-this-house-featuring-clay-matthews-aaron-rodgers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm not clicking on this lemon party link.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

Do you think Carolina will ever learn that there are 4 quarters in the game they're playing?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

And I was wondering, did they hire the Vikings kicker?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

50 yarders are not really guaranteed though..The Broncos defin gave the Panthers many opportunities to win the game..

I really enjoy watching Superman getting nocked around, I have too many easily butthurt AUburn fans who think he is the bees knees..


----------



## csb (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Funny how near the top of Mile High there's a big Sports Authority sign.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


So the Broncos ended up "buying" back the naming rights. The Denver Post has been running a poll for who should get it and Casa Bonita has been high ranking throughout the voting, though "Kum and Go Field at Mile High Stadium" does have a certain ring to it. 

http://www.denverpost.com/2016/08/30/poll-picks-the-new-mile-high-stadium-sponsor/


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

I was going to put in a bid for EngineerBoards Stadium @ MileHigh, But I have not been motivated enough to sell $10 Million in ads a year to cover the cost..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

He actually made the first kick just before the T.O. was called.

The offsetting penalties near the end was probably the defining element. Also @Audi driver, P.E., why are you not in the EB.com pick 'em league?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> He actually made the first kick just before the T.O. was called.
> 
> The offsetting penalties near the end was probably the defining element. Also @Audi driver, P.E., why are you not in the EB.com pick 'em league?


I actually laughed about that pretty hard.

I'm not in the pick 'em league mainly because the income to outgo ratio is unbalanced, presently.  Have had some bills pile up rather unexpectedly and even 10 bucks isn't doable.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 9, 2016)

It was disappointing to see the Panthers not show up in the second half, but it was ridiculous to see how many head shots Newton took without a flag being thrown. One of the downfalls of him being the physical, running QB that he is is that the refs don't give him the same calls they give a guy like Brady or Manning. There should have been at least 3 more roughing the passer calls last night, if not 4. Doesn't mean the result would have been any different, but it's pathetic that the NFL talks such a big game with safety and then allows this to happen.

On the flip side, Denver did a great job with their game plan for the new quarterback. They set him up with quick reads that allowed him to get the ball away quickly and he made some really good passes. It also helped that our defense forgot how to tackle halfway through the game. Oh well, we didn't play a very good game and still had a shot to win it at the end, so I'm not too upset about it. Just got to get back to it next week.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

someone was listening to the Dan Patrick show this morning....

But Brady and Manning don't lay out line backers when they run the ball either..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 9, 2016)

you'd be hard pressed to see a game where Brady or Manning or even a running QB like Wilson put their body in harms way like that, that many times.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

But we would all like to see Von Miller pummel Brady into the ground though...


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2016)

Not all of us.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2016)

LOL @ Dallas....


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2016)

FU goodell


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, my Fantasy team drastically under-performed.  Lucky for me I only need Rapeberger and Bell to net me about a dozen points tonight to win my match up.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (Sep 12, 2016)

P-E said:


> FU goodell


x2

I was hard fought win, but a W none-the-less!

Jimmy G!  nice job!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

I like Carrie underwood in a little black dress as much as the next guy but does anyone else think the new Sunday night intro is a little too much?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2016)

It does seem a bit obnoxious.  What was wrong with this?  Less than a minute long...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I like Carrie underwood in a little black dress as much as the next guy but does anyone else think the new Sunday night intro is a little too much?


I was thinking the same thing as my wife and I watched it last night.  EVERYTHING these days is a sing and dance marketing commercial


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 12, 2016)

To me, at the very beginning, it sounds like she says "Ooooh something died.  Oooon Sunday night"


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

DO YOU WANT TO DRANNNNNK?!

DO YOU WANT TO PARTAYYYYY?!

I got the pig in the ground

I got the beer on ice

And all my rowdy friends are coming over tonight

And @Audi driver, P.E. that's totally what that song sounds like.


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

Thankfully I'm #1 on our waiver wire.  Dropping Steve Smith as a backup, adding Will Fuller from Houston at WR.  I had Sammy Watkins, but he stunk week one and is now listed as questionable after pain from his foot surgery.  I think he may end up sitting a few weeks.  I'll hang onto him just in case, but if Fuller wants to spit out 16 fantasy points each week, he's got my starting spot.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 12, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


>


Teague should have been given the game ball, not a suspension.


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2016)

"It’s helpful to think of the Cowboys not as an NFL football team, but as a work of theatrical art. They’re a living, breathing experiment worth more than a billion dollars designed meticulously not to win football games, but to cause their fans the most anguish.

You might think that the easiest way to make that happen would be for the team to go 0-16, year after year, never winning a single game. But the emotional stakes are much higher when the Cowboys _could _be good, or _should _win a game, and don’t. Dallas builds a fan base up with a good season ... only to botch it at the end. Anyone can go 0-16, but what the Cowboys do transcends that level."

http://www.sbnation.com/2016/9/12/12889092/the-cowboys-tragic-loss-was-just-the-latest-in-a-long-line-of-creative-failures


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2016)

Man oh man am I glad that I picked up DeAngelo Williams as my #2 RB knowing that Bell was suspended!  I think he ended up with 28 fantasy points which gave me the win, and put me as the highest point total in our league for the week.

Real question - I'm dropping Steve Smith and picking up Will Fuller from the Texans.  Do I start him at home against the Chiefs, or do I start Sammy Watkins who had a terrible week 1 and nagging foot pain at home against Revis and the Jets?

BTW - congrats to the Cleveland Browns, who even with RG III hurt, are no longer the worst team in the league.  That honor goes to the LA Rams, who apparently have all the abilities of a 14 year old Pop Warner team.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

I'll be starting will fuller next week.

And good god the Rams just looked awful.. Top to bottom..


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2016)

Fuller looked really good week 1.  I just have this sneaking suspicion that a) Watkins will end up missing time this season, b) Revis is going to be pissed about Sunday's game, and c) the Jets defense will make a point of smothering the secondary.  Couple that with a shortened schedule for a Thursday night game, and I think Fuller makes more sense as the starter for this week? (Which is certainly the kiss of death, and Watkins will light up the Jets secondary if I sit him.)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2016)

Only thing that makes me hesitate is that they are playing the Chiefs so Brock may not have a great day of throwing...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2016)

How were the Rams even favored in that game?

And good god, Berman was awful calling that game. It's rather apparent he's not a play-by-play announcer. Stick to the weekly top 10.


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2016)

My other option is Sharp with Tennessee who looks like he'll be Mariota's #1.  Up against Detroit in week 2.  Still, it's TN, and I feel like that's like being the best kid on the short bus.  I also have Torrey Smith who I think will get better, but stunk it up on Monday.  Decisions decisions...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> RGIII to strike a deal with the Browns.  That should get them out of their slump. :lmao:





Ken PE 3.0 said:


> I fully expect captain injury to succeed on a team with no offensive line.





Supe said:


> I don't think he'll ever start a game for them. You don't pay big bucks for the #2 pick in the draft to be your QB and bench him for a never-was.


Annnnnnnnnnnd he's back on IR already. :dunno:

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17531162/cleveland-browns-qb-robert-griffin-iii-injured-reserve-shoulder-injury


----------



## csb (Sep 14, 2016)

Who the hell thought up Color Rush night? It's starting to get to the point where the teams wear their actual jerseys for three games.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2016)

cause NFL fans are like sheep and will keep spending the $$$, Shit I actually saw a Siemen Jersey yesterday? WTF?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> cause NFL fans are like sheep and will keep spending the $$$, Shit I actually saw a Siemen Jersey yesterday? WTF?


Was it in Monica's closet at one point?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> cause NFL fans are like sheep and will keep spending the $$$, Shit I actually saw a Siemen Jersey yesterday? WTF?


I was thinking the same thing when I head about the Pats new jerseys for Sunday.  Anything to create a new shirt that can then be marketed.  God Bless America!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2016)

so my choices for QB this week are Luck versus the Broncos or Osweiller versus the Chiefs?

The colts have had the broncos # lately.. wish I had a better backup QB option! aint shit out there!


----------



## P-E (Sep 18, 2016)

P-E said:


> FU goodell


X2


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2016)

P-E said:


> X2


On to 3rd string QB?  LOL


----------



## P-E (Sep 18, 2016)

Tebow is available.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2016)

P-E said:


> Tebow is available.


So is Johnny Football. :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 18, 2016)

P-E said:


> Tebow is available.


I thought he signed with a minor league baseball club.

Oh, and fuch you Goodell


----------



## P-E (Sep 18, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I thought he signed with a minor league baseball club.
> 
> Oh, and fuch you Goodell


Tebow knows baseball.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

Fucking Rodgers........


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> .. wish I had a better backup QB option! aint shit out there!


cry me a river.......

but a W is a W!!!


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2016)

Jordy Nelson did just enough for me.  Starting Smith over Watkins was the right move, though of course I left Torrey Smith on the bench with 12 points after a miserable first week.  That said, my opponent had an absolutely miserable week, so my 106 pts did the trick.  2-0!


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm not saying the Bengals would have won because they played like crap, but it'd be nice to let the teams decide who wins rather than shoddy officials.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 19, 2016)

The officiating is crap this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

the only game I saw was the packers failure!

Is it me or does the more the NFL penalize the Patriots the better they play?

&amp; Yes starting Luck was a huge fantasy mistake this week, but somehow I managed a W!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Did anyone else see this obnoxious outburst from Pete Carroll yesterday?  &lt;smh&gt;

https://twitter.com/Deadspin/status/777639915744006145/photo/1


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2016)

My coworkers son is going to be pissed.  I congratulated him on the Browns not being the worst team in the NFL anymore.  And then LA beats Seattle.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Did anyone else see this obnoxious outburst from Pete Carroll yesterday?  &lt;smh&gt;
> 
> https://twitter.com/Deadspin/status/777639915744006145/photo/1


He was off the rails and for good reason.  Sucks having to play the refs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 19, 2016)

Is it just me, or is the pathway that goes from the field through a restaurant to the locker room at the new Minnesota stadium and odd design choice?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 20, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Is it just me, or is the pathway that goes from the field through a restaurant to the locker room at the new Minnesota stadium and odd design choice?


I'm sure it's some fancy pants VIP area that people pay big bucks to get into. Hoot and holler when the team is all pumped up and headed out on to the field. Quite a bit more awkward when they're skulking in after a loss or when an injured player is being dragged back to the locker room (like what happened this past Sunday).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/arrest-warrant-issued-for-browns-josh-gordon-over-paternity-case/


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2016)

just like any other season, cutler gets hurt...this is why you don't give a franchise label to an injury prone player.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

Saw this on a sports blog I was reading. LOL



> The city of Cleveland should probably do a public service announcement for the Browns quarterback job because that has somehow become the most dangerous job in America.
> 
> Trust me, I looked it up. The three most dangerous jobs are: Browns quarterback, logger, roofer. In that order.
> 
> If Super Bowls were won based on how many quarterbacks a team started each year, then the Browns would be one of the greatest dynasties in sports history.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry, read more of that sports blog over my lunch break. Friggin' hilarious!!!!



> Bonus Florida picks: That's right, you get bonus picks this week. I don't normally break out my NFL picks by state, but we're doing it for Florida this week because the entire state has been an utter disaster lately. As far as I know it's the only state in the country where inmates soak their drawings in meth and then eat them.
> 
> *Florida Man Caught Eating Meth-Soaked Drawings in Jail* https://t.co/7ZCuLKuTUF
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

who is everyone picking tonight?  I think I am going for the Texans... But you never know what type of Smoke the Pat's will try and pull..

surely everyone saw this by now?

https://youtu.be/zVC_3Xt35T0


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 22, 2016)

Pulling for the Texans.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2016)

Pats. Somehow Bellicheck always has a plan.

You didn't actually think the Texans had an offense did you?


----------



## P-E (Sep 22, 2016)

P-E said:


> FU goodell


x3


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 23, 2016)

P-E said:


> x3


Yeah baby!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2016)

So now QB # 3 may need surgery.. Now I don't think they will call him, but just for discussion, since Tebow has signed a MLB Contract with the Mets, should Kraft Cheese call him would he be stuck in his minor league contract playing baseball for some team such as the Mudcats?  Or could he find some way out?

Or do they have some other unknown on their practice squad to cover the next week?


----------



## P-E (Sep 23, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So now QB # 3 may need surgery.. Now I don't think they will call him, but just for discussion, since Tebow has signed a MLB Contract with the Mets, should Kraft Cheese call him would he be stuck in his minor league contract playing baseball for some team such as the Mudcats?  Or could he find some way out?
> 
> Or do they have some other unknown on their practice squad to cover the next week?


Jimmy G will be back for next week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2016)

LOL @ Carolina and Pittsburgh.


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks to Pittsburgh, I left 52 f*cking points sitting on my bench (Crab Legs and Jeremy Hill).  Everyone else did OK.  I dropped Steve Smith and picked up Benjamin from SD which worked out.  Thankfully, my opposition for the week had garbage points to - we went into the Dallas game with me a few points back.  I had Elliott, she had Langford...

I'm still pissed that Elliott only ended up with 16 pts though.  Every time they were at the goal line, they ran Morris, a third stringer, or did a QB sneak.

Oh well.  I still ended up with a win, which puts me at 3-0.  Unless Jones has a huge game for Atlanta on MNF for a coworker's son, I'll be the only undefeated team left in my league.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

More from my favorite blog. Sorry @Supe.



> Let me just start things off this week by saying that yes, I did watch the presidential debate, and although nobody agrees on anything when it comes to politics, I think we can all agree on who won: Ryan Fitzpatrick.
> 
> Yes, the guy who managed to throw six interceptions in a single game won the debate.
> 
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

And did anyone else see this little gem? LOL  

https://vine.co/v/5vPj2e116UD


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> More from my favorite blog. Sorry @Supe.


Its OK.  They're so laughably bad this year, that their only good player is a "washed up" running back.  I even dropped their defense in my fantasy league.  I guess Rex Ryan leaving finally caught up on that side of the ball.  I still think they should have dropped Fitzpatrick and picked up a rookie.  The rookie stats this year so far seem to back that idea up.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

You picked the jets D on purpose?


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes.  I was mid-draft for defensive picks, and they were one of the better fantasy defenses in 2015 as Cromartie and Revis had a bunch of interceptions, the D line had a bunch of sacks, and they never gave up more than 3 touchdowns in any game last year, including their losses.  They just couldn't score.  They dropped WAY off this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2016)

LMAO at the Patriots....wow.


----------



## P-E (Oct 2, 2016)

Third string QB, got to expect games like that.   16 points on defense not too bad.   Got lucky last week.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2016)

My wife and I went to a matinee show so I did not see any of the game.  I don't think I'll watch the DVR.  I'll just delete it.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

I need to do some Fantasy soul searching this week.  Thankfully, Rapey-burger and Elliott pulled me out of a big hole for the win, but Vinatieri has been the only other consistent player on my team.  WR's are under-performing big time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2016)

How many pts did Burger get you? 5 damn TDs....


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> How many pts did Burger get you? 5 damn TDs....


44  :lmao:


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 3, 2016)

As a Titans Fan I am already looking forward to the 2017 Draft.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 3, 2016)

Playing to the whistle on every play is a pretty basic concept lost on the Seahawks defense, I think.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2016)

hmm Broncos with no Head Coach and a 7th round QB versus the Chargers???

Also does anyone miss the scam newton show this year?  Are they still pounding??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like Cinnamon man will be starting for the Broncos.

I don't think there's a non-Carolina fan alive that misses sCam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was reading an article that said if Mike McCoy can't out-coach a special teams coordinator, he might as well pack his bags in San Diego. LOL

Also, did anyone see the Ravens _attempted _fake field goal? They lined up their RIGHT-footed kicker as a LEFTY!  *#fakefieldgoalfail*

https://twitter.com/johnbreech/status/785192589246902272/photo/1

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/look-ravens-run-the-worst-fake-field-goal-of-all-time-and-it-fails-miserably/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 13, 2016)

Why not snap it to the holder, who is usually a backup QB that can throw anyway. :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2016)

I like Joe D though - he has been around the game long enough he should be okay....

Although I imagine that's like when the secretary of treasury gets the call that everyone else is dead and now your the president...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow i didn't realize the Broncos have 0 offense... They need to cut Demarius Thomas this afternoon- he is god awful.....


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2016)

I was expecting to tank this week's fantasy matchup since everyone was going up against really good defenses.  Three players netted me a combined two points last night, all playing for the Chargers.  They're good enough players that I wasn't willing to dump them for the coming weeks, so sitting at 5-0, it was a sacrifice I was willing to make.  That said, my opponent seems to be doing equally as terrible, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, there goes my shoe-in at QB with Rapeyburgers getting hurt.  Trying to swap him for Mariota.  I'm dead last on waivers which is killing me right now.  I lost the ability to diversify my receivers by losing out on waiver pickups, which killed me when the Chargers WR's got their asses handed to them.

I had NO BUSINESS winning this week.  Same lineup that netted me 160+ points last week barely got me 60 this week.  But, my opposition did even worst at 45 pts, so that moves me to 6-0.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2016)

the last two years I have not fared well with FF, an injury or two from the regular top point winners and your screwed.....I had the backup RB from Carolina that had 20 points last week, I didn't pay attention to see that he was benched just before the game,  0 points at any level sucks..


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2016)

The only saving grace is that Mariota, Semian, and a few others are available, so I should be able to get someone decent at least.  Of course, I still have Crab Legs on the bench, but he's got a bye week coming up, which is of no help.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2016)

For all the Atlanta fans out there:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Apparently the Jets have had enough of the Amish Rifle. Starting Geno Smith next game. :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2016)

Who came in and promptly through an interception.  

Jets have their choice of douche or turd sandwich at QB.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2016)

Let's start keeping track of the number of QBs the Jets have gone through already THIS season. I think we are up to (6).

And did anyone watch the whole SNF game that went into over-time? Both kickers shanked FGs towards the end and the game ended up as a tie.  LOL....they only have one job to do...


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2016)

F*ck literally everything that happened this entire weekend in the world of sports.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Let's start keeping track of the number of QBs the Jets have gone through already THIS season. I think we are up to (6).
> 
> And did anyone watch the whole SNF game that went into over-time? Both kickers shanked FGs towards the end and the game ended up as a tie.  LOL....they only have one job to do...


I watched it.  Arizona did a great job of taking advantage of the Seattle's weak O-line, but still zero sacks.  And all the commentators say Russell can't run... still hobbled.  Hahaha.  AZ had 90 plays of offense and only 6 points.  Both kickers sucked.


----------



## willsee (Oct 24, 2016)

Supe said:


> F*ck literally everything that happened this entire weekend in the world of sports.


Jets won


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2016)

I was going to log back onto FB and troll all my "the" OSU guys, but just figured I would leave well enough alone...

I was actually watching the SNF game cause I was holding on to a slim lead in FF and the guy I am playing had the Cards kicker so thankfully that worked out for me?


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2016)

willsee said:


> Jets won


Its just salt in the wound with 5 losses in week 7.

RG - they stunk it up.  All I can do is hope they play angry, win out, and that there aren't enough undefeateds left at the end of the year to keep a 1 loss B10 champion out of the playoff.  If not, at least they're the youngest power 5 team out there, so if they're pretty good now, they can only get better, especially if Barrett returns for a senior year.


----------



## P-E (Oct 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Let's start keeping track of the number of QBs the Jets have gone through already THIS season. I think we are up to (6).
> 
> And did anyone watch the whole SNF game that went into over-time? Both kickers shanked FGs towards the end and the game ended up as a tie.  LOL....they only have one job to do...


Almost.   Fell asleep around midnight.  Woke up to hear that it was a tie.    Local sports radio described the jets yesterday as a dumpster fire.


----------



## Supe (Oct 25, 2016)

Geno Smith out for season with torn ACL.  LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2016)

The funniest thing to me about Brock vs Trever Sieman is that Trever is only making $464,000 this year.... you would think the Broncos would at least bump him up to a million?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 25, 2016)

Isn't he still under draft contract rules for salary cap?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2016)

he is but its just sort of sad/ funny.. guess he will get paid down the road..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> he is but its just sort of sad/ funny.. guess he will get paid down the road *as long as they win the division and get to the playoffs.*


Fixt.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2016)

It would suck to be a 7th round draft pick making league minimum while your backup is a first rounder making $10 million to look like a pirate and throw ducks the one game he played in..  guess that happens all the time though...

there are still fools in Denver calling for the pirate to start...

So whats the over under on if Romo starts this week?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 25, 2016)

Romo needs to sit and let Dak play or he's going to end up Theisman'd.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2016)

How long does he have left on his contract?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 25, 2016)

He has UFA status beginning in 2020.  He's a great backup to have on the roster, IMO.


----------



## Supe (Oct 25, 2016)

I think there is a zero percent chance Romo starts.  Dallas is #1 in rushing and #2 in just about every other relevant offensive stat.  Why the hell would you break that up mid-season?  Drew Bledsoe was really good, too...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2016)

has Thursday night football run its course?  really the Jags versus the Titans? does anyone want to see this?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> has Thursday night football run its course?  really the Jags versus the Titans? does anyone want to see this?


Me. Beats watching Univision's soap operas.   :true:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd love to see the Thursday games go away.  One of the great things about Football, in general, is that it's easy to keep up with the games being played.  The more days they play the less likely I am able to follow what's going on.  Like baseball.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2016)

Dark Knight, you need to remind your wife who the boss is 

I think the Thursday night games would be much better if they only had about four of them a season that way they were actually a treat"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2016)

^ and also on regular broadcast. Not the stupid NFL Network BS...


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> has Thursday night football run its course?  really the Jags versus the Titans? does anyone want to see this?


Probably because it was on NFL Network and they knew 4,000 people would be watching.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2016)

this year one of the networks is carrying most of the TNF games, (at least in our area) I think its CBS?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2016)

As predicted, that match-up last night was awful. I started counting the number of times Phil Sims said something stupid. Could be a fun drinking game....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 28, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> As predicted, that match-up last night was awful. I started counting the number of times Phil Sims said something stupid. Could be a fun drinking game....


Sims is the worst commentator ever... well, right behind Joe Theisman.  But Sims is a total dork.  You'd be passed out drunk five minutes into the game.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2016)

Green Bay People's is Randall Cobb going to play this weekend?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Still showing as "limited practice". Might know more tomorrow.

http://www.packers.com/team/injury-report.html


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2016)

but my other bum WR is playing tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2016)

Crab legs and Mike Evans got me off to a good start this week - 27 pts each!  Now I need Nelson and Adams to have a big game for GB.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 4, 2016)

Supe said:


> Crab legs and Mike Evans got me off to a good start this week - 27 pts each!  Now I need Nelson and Adams to have a big game for GB.


Hopefully that's the case as IND has a horrible pass defense.

And what was with the dual NBC/NFL Network labels on the game last night? I still had to stream it as my local NBC channel didn't have it but it was Al and Chris vs. the other ESPN yahoos. :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vikings &amp; Packers both lost.    

At least this happened:


----------



## Supe (Nov 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hopefully that's the case as IND has a horrible pass defense.
> 
> And what was with the dual NBC/NFL Network labels on the game last night? I still had to stream it as my local NBC channel didn't have it but it was Al and Chris vs. the other ESPN yahoos. :dunno:


Ended up with 15 pts and 10 pts respectively.  Good enough for the W, took this week's matchup 136 to 93.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2016)

And the Jets lose yet another QB???


----------



## Supe (Nov 7, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> And the Jets lose yet another QB???


They're making it sound like no big deal, but its Fitzpatrick, so who cares?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2016)

The cowgirls fans have defin come out of hiding this season


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, they've had a lot to hide about in the past 5 or so years.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2016)

so fail on my part, both my QB's are on bye weeks this week.. only decent people left to pick up is either Wentz or Brock Osweiller?

Ive been suffering through with Andrew Luck who SUCKS! so its not like I am going to have a huge drop because he only averages 10 points.......


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 8, 2016)

Go with Wentz.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Not that I have a leg to stand on with losing to the Titans, but really @Supe, you couldn't beat the Rams? I swear there are (2) (3) teams I absolutely CANNOT pick right this season and it's the Jets &amp; Giants (and Packers).

ldman:


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not that I have a leg to stand on with losing to the Titans, but really @Supe, you couldn't beat the Rams? I swear there are (2) (3) teams I absolutely CANNOT pick right this season and it's the Jets &amp; Giants (and Packers).
> 
> ldman:


They are in full-on experiment at QB mode.  I would bet against them in every game.  I'm amazed they even scored the one TD.  Fortunately for me, my fantasy week was against the second best team in the league, and Zeke Elliott's 38 points is making me look very smart in taking him as my #1 pick.  My only turd of the week was Evans in Tampa, with Devante Adams outscoring him on the bench, but everyone else performed decent enough for a 134 to 116 win, putting me at 8-2.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Wow, ya, Elliot was a great sleeper pick for sure. And what I can't get over is that the Jets were favored! :huh:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

this has been a F'd up FF year, last week I lost with 145 points and this week won with 4*8*!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2016)

Shead says "Great pass Tom!"


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2016)

The Lions are leading the NFC north.......


----------



## P-E (Nov 15, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> The Lions are leading the NFC north.......


This really is the end of days.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2016)

Did anyone else find it ironic that on 4th and 1 on the goal line the Patriots decided to throw the ball... when Blount had been nearly unstoppable all. game. long.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Did anyone else find it ironic that on 4th and 1 on the goal line the Patriots decided to throw the ball... when Blount had been nearly unstoppable all. game. long.


LOL!!!


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2016)

Maybe Belichick got a hot tip from Pete Carroll?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2016)

Christine Michael is back on the market.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2016)

Isn't this the only reason To be in the NFL?

Is Von Miller in a sex tape with a Calif. woman?

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/is-von-miller-in-a-sex-tape-with-a-california-woman-lawsuit-filed-reports-fly


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2016)

And there goes the rest of the season for Cutler...

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000744386/article/cutler-believed-to-have-torn-labrum-miss-rest-of-year


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2016)

I didn't know he was even still playing?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I didn't know he was even still playing?


I'm sure no one will be able to tell the difference.  Except maybe the Vikings?  :tv:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2016)

Audi driver said:


>


Fail


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2016)

From that sports blog again...LOL.

*Thanksgiving idea/Browns note:*[COLOR= rgb(35, 35, 35)] [/COLOR]If your family likes to play drinking games on Thanksgiving, and what family doesn't, I recommend the one where you go around the table and try to name all 26 quarterbacks that have started for the Browns since 1999. If you can't name one, you drink. If you can name one, you drink. Everyone wins, or does everyone lose? I'm not exactly sure here. Please play responsibly.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 25, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Fail


Fail? this is Green Bay's entire secondary all season.


----------



## P-E (Nov 26, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> From that sports blog again...LOL.
> 
> *Thanksgiving idea/Browns note:*[COLOR= rgb(35, 35, 35)] [/COLOR]If your family likes to play drinking games on Thanksgiving, and what family doesn't, I recommend the one where you go around the table and try to name all 26 quarterbacks that have started for the Browns since 1999. If you can't name one, you drink. If you can name one, you drink. Everyone wins, or does everyone lose? I'm not exactly sure here. Please play responsibly.


If you're a Browns fan, you lose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> From that sports blog again...LOL.
> 
> *Thanksgiving idea/Browns note:*[COLOR= rgb(35, 35, 35)] [/COLOR]If your family likes to play drinking games on Thanksgiving, and what family doesn't, I recommend the one where you go around the table and try to name all 26 quarterbacks that have started for the Browns since 1999. If you can't name one, you drink. If you can name one, you drink. Everyone wins, or does everyone lose? I'm not exactly sure here. Please play responsibly.


I was unaware the Browns were using quarterbacks in their lineup.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2016)

akwooly said:


> Fail? this is Green Bay's entire secondary all season.


Too soon? :dunno:


----------



## akwooly (Nov 28, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Too soon? :dunno:
> 
> View attachment 8854


lulz, that was painful. evans ate sherman alive.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2016)

akwooly said:


> lulz, that was painful. evans ate sherman alive.


Ya the Packers are nothing to write home about either this year. I just saw the Hawks/Bucs score and was like "ouch".


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

akwooly said:


> lulz, that was painful. evans ate sherman alive.


Much to my satisfaction, since he gave me a BIG fantasy boost, behind only Elliott and Cousins.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2016)

No, not too soon. That stings but they have a lot of key players out due to injury. Plus their o line just sucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

I think that describe every team except the cowboys right about now though.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

Has a rookie ever won MVP?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

Was last night's game a signal that the Packers are still alive or was it an illusion. Wentz did not look too bad against them though and Rodgers just abused their defense. Is it a Philadelphia thing or are the cheeseheads still in the hunt?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2016)

Philly just isn't as good as their record would have anyone believe.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 1, 2016)

what is the point of the professional sports playing games in other countries, like the London game for football.  It looks like baseball is going to start with that concept too...


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 1, 2016)

Like everything they do, I'm sure it all boils down to $$$. More $$$ by being able to have an extra game on TV on Sunday mornings, making a bunch of $$$ on tickets and merchandise in London, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Colin Kapernack was sacked for more yards than he threw this past weekend. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Supe, was one of these guys you in protest?  LOL






Also, this was the last image on my computer when I stopped watching...seems to sum it all up.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2016)

No way.  Its cold there.  Besides, the need to "protest" requires some level of giving a f*ck.  It would be like Browns fans protesting at this point.  But hey, at least the Browns try.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2016)

Supe said:


> No way.  Its cold there.  Besides, the need to "protest" requires some level of giving a f*ck.  It would be like Browns fans protesting at this point.  But hey, at least the Browns try.


The good news is that Kapernack is staying on as the starting QB against the Jets coming up. If you don't win that one....


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> The good news is that Kapernack is staying on as the starting QB against the Jets coming up. If you don't win that one....


I suspect team members will begin "calling out sick" that day.  And for the rest of the year.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> The good news is that Kapernack is staying on as the starting QB against the Jets coming up. If you don't win that one....


No way.  4 yards passing and he's not on the bench?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 7, 2016)

So.... out of protest of my works tie breaker rules from our FF league, I deleted all my players this morning- I was the bottom of the "winners" bracket with mostly garbage people...so I just said fuck it I'm done and deleted everyone, It felt good.  But apparently people are pissed since the "playoffs" may not be as accurate as they should have been since someone will be going through automatically winning against me...

I lost two games due to tie breakers because our league commissh (my boss) set the tie breaker to be "bench points' give me a fucking break, ever heard of bye weeks MF'er?  Ive been bitching about this all season..

Anyways, this is the happiest I have been playing FF in two years, taking a L, but also fucking things up at the same time...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

god damnit! so I guess the "comish" undid me dropping all my players    I think he was just pissed when he didn't notice and pick up any of my players off the waiver wire..

the comish is also my boss, I guess this really upset him?  Fucking cry babies. I like the nuclear option!  But now I have all my players back but they locked me out of my account so I cant drop them (forcing me to play)

guess its time to call that headhunter back...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2016)

Lesson:  don't [email protected]&amp;k with fantasy football.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> god damnit! so I guess the "comish" undid me dropping all my players    I think he was just pissed when he didn't notice and pick up any of my players off the waiver wire..
> 
> the comish is also my boss, I guess this really upset him?  Fucking cry babies. I like the nuclear option!  But now I have all my players back but they locked me out of my account so I cant drop them (forcing me to play)
> 
> guess its time to call that headhunter back...


Maybe it'll turn out to be the ultimate revenge when he loses to your locked team.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

I fully realize I am being a child but this is fucking America! I have the right to quit if I want!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I fully realize I am being a child but this is fucking America! I have the right to quit if I want!


Perhaps, but too many people take crap like this way too seriously for my tastes. It's like the middle-aged men that play basketball at the Y and get all bent out of shape about everything.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

yeah I really think that for those paying attention who picked up some players it was good but one or two people didn't notice there was a fire sale going on! 

it was fun but like everything it eventually just turns to suck..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2016)

Here we go @akwooly! BOOM!


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2016)

Well, this has proven to be one massive turd of a fantasy week for me.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 12, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Here we go @akwooly! BOOM!


ouch!  no mercy!


----------



## Supe (Dec 12, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> It's like the middle-aged men that play basketball at the Y and get all bent out of shape about everything.


At least at the Y, you can go dangle your balls in their face in the locker room if they don't like it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2016)

Maybe. The rams should move back to st.luis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 12, 2016)

they sucked in STL too...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2016)

Now if Seattle would just follow suit with their horrible, horrible play caller Darell Bevell....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2016)

didn't the St. Luis Rams win  couple of super bowls? Back when they knew Jesus!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2016)

Perhaps back in the Kurt Warner days? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2016)

Hopefully, the Rams will pilfer Seattle play caller Darell Bevell.  Maybe we can trick them into taking him????


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Hopefully, the Rams will pilfer Seattle play caller Darell Bevell.  Maybe we can trick them into taking him????


Nah, I think Seattle's present play-calling is solid. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nah, I think Seattle's present play-calling is solid. :thumbs:


You must be a Cardinals fan??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rating the job security for every NFL head coach http://es.pn/2gXNej0

via @ESPN App http://es.pn/app

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2016)

I love how the Jets "hope" that their current coach is capable of returning to a season with "only" 6 losses and no playoff appearance.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear @NJmike PE, 

Please beat the Lions. That is all.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dear @NJmike PE, Please beat the Lions. That is all.


We're working on it. Merry Christmas


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow, that was awful. Cincinnati -vs- Shitsburgh looked like a pre-season game.  "Okay fellas, you looked pretty good out there so lets go ahead and put the 3rd string guys in for the 2nd half."


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

Lots of droopy faces in the Denver office today........ hasn't been this sad in here since Nov 4th..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Lots of droopy faces in the Denver office today........ hasn't been this sad in here since Nov 4th..


boo hoo. Go Pats!!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Lots of droopy faces in the Denver office today........ hasn't been this sad in here since Nov 4th..


Surely they're getting a kick out of the whole "Brock Osweiler Experiment" though....


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2016)

The only choice the NFC North has is to root for the Pack. 

There is no way Detroit can be on top.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> The only choice the NFC North has is to root for the Pack.
> 
> There is no way Detroit can be on top.


Yes! Now we just have to convince @mudpuppy too! :thumbs:


----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2016)

Lions, LOL.  GB is better than their record for sure.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2016)

akwooly said:


> Lions, LOL.  GB is better than their record for sure.


Well, they are now.  Earlier this season they sucked. But yeah, I think they're gonna be in the playoffs and make another run at it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 20, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes! Now we just have to convince @mudpuppy too! :thumbs:


I'd be shocked if the Lions win Monday against Dallas, but I sure hope they win on Jan. 1.  More because I like to see the Packers lose than I care if the Lions win.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 21, 2016)

Apparently San Diego games are getting boring so they're finding other ways to entertain themselves....

Edit: :huh:  Apparently YouTube thinks some security guard getting caught on video playing pocket pool in front of several thousand people is "sexual content" and removed the video.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 24, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Apparently San Diego games are getting boring so they're finding other ways to entertain themselves....
> 
> Edit: :huh:  Apparently YouTube thinks some security guard getting caught on video playing pocket pool in front of several thousand people is "sexual content" and removed the video.


I can't tell if caption is really concerned about women's rights, or just trolling.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 24, 2016)

Are the Jets playing today?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 25, 2016)

I was at Gillette.  I think the Jets were there as the Patriots seemed to line up against another team.  Great win for the home team.  Too bad they let NY get a field goal.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 25, 2016)

The Jets were as dismal a team as I have watched this season.  Their two QBs combined were 8 of 24 with 3 interceptions and no TDs.  I am sure that Joe Namath even at age 73 could have done better than that.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 27, 2016)

Falcons looking likely 2 seed and with the bye.

I will be at the game!  If somebody could take out Dallas so they get two at home thatd be great.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh man, I was SO sad to see Carr break his leg against the Colts. (Poor Mariota also, but the Raiders are headed to a first round bye in the playoffs and the Titans are.... not)

The only (kind of) silver lining of the day for me was that the Niners got their second win of the season... So that was kind of nice. I actually kind of feel more badly for the Rams that they lost to the Niners twice this season, than I am happy they got their second win.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2017)

I admit I haven't followed Tampa too closely, but with the same record as the Lions, how are they not in the playoffs?  Didn't they have a better division record than the Lions ended up with?  TB beat Seattle, split with the Falcons and also beat Chicago who the Lions split with (their only common opponent).


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

there must be some tie breaker between the two were not seeing.. I cant find it at first glance either


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh they both lost to Dallas too, but TB lost by a much narrower margin (the Lions got blown out).  Doesn't seem to make sense to me at all.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

TO BREAK A TIE WITHIN A DIVISION


If, at the end of the regular season, two or more clubs in the same division finish with identical won-lost-tied percentages, the following steps will be taken until a champion is determined.


Two Clubs



Head-to-head (best won-lost-tied percentage in games between the clubs).

Best won-lost-tied percentage in games played within the division.

Best won-lost-tied percentage in common games.

Best won-lost-tied percentage in games played within the conference.

Strength of victory.

Strength of schedule.

Best combined ranking among conference teams in points scored and points allowed.

Best combined ranking among all teams in points scored and points allowed.

Best net points in common games.

Best net points in all games.

Best net touchdowns in all games.

Coin toss


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2017)

So, the Bucs wrapped it up at point number 2, no?  I suck at this guessing game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

so ive been reading and it looks like it went down to #5 strength of victory?  It is still not really jumping out for me either..

Unfortunately for their fans, Tampa Bay didn’t get all the necessary help that it needed in the other games relevant to its fate. Actually, only two of the six contests produced the desired result. Tampa Bay needed three things to fall into place to nab a Wild Card spot: a tie in the New York Giants at Washington Redskins game, a Green Bay loss at Detroit and clinching the strength of victory tiebreaker over the Packers.


Strength of Victory Tiebreaker


Strength of victory is the fifth tiebreaker in the NFL procedures for breaking ties for a Wild Card spot between three or more teams. In order for the Buccaneers to have clinched that edge over Green Bay, Tampa Bay needed four teams to win their games: the Dallas Cowboys, the Indianapolis Colts, the San Francisco 49ers and the Tennessee Titans. When the Philadelphia Eagles defeated the Dallas Cowboys, it became impossible for the Buccaneers to nab the strength of victory tiebreaker over the Packers. Not having that tiebreaker therefore eliminated Tampa Bay from playoff contention, regardless of the fact that the Colts and Titans won their games.

 
Even if the Cowboys had won, Tampa Bay would have been eliminated when the Giants beat Washington. Once again, had the Giants and Washington played to a tie, the Buccaneers would have been eliminated when Seattle won. Finally, had both of those things went Tampa Bay’s way, the Buccaneers would have been eliminated when Green Bay defeated Detroit in the Sunday night game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, that all seems pretty strange.  Wonder why strength of victory isn't higher on the list, if it counts for more than say better record in your division.  Just based on that, I can't see how it makes any sense.  And as an avid Seahawks fan, I sure don't want TB in the playoffs!  haha

Oh, and I just looked back at your earlier post, and those are the rules for a tiebreaker within a division, not a conference, so there must be some other order of importance for that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2017)

From your link (this is what applies):


TO BREAK A TIE FOR THE WILD-CARD TEAM


If it is necessary to break ties to determine the two Wild-Card clubs from each conference, the following steps will be taken.


If the tied clubs are from the same division, apply division tie breaker.

If the tied clubs are from different divisions, apply the following steps.


Two Clubs



Head-to-head, if applicable.

Best won-lost-tied percentage in games played within the conference.

Best won-lost-tied percentage in common games, minimum of four.

Strength of victory.

Strength of schedule.

Best combined ranking among conference teams in points scored and points allowed.

Best combined ranking among all teams in points scored and points allowed.

Best net points in conference games.

Best net points in all games.

Best net touchdowns in all games.

Coin toss.





So, #1-3 are pretty much N/A.  No head to head (#1), same record in conference (#2), #3 is a bit of a wash, as I mentioned.  So #4 and all its whackery applies, it seems.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

gotcha, I didn't scroll down far enough!  this is almost as fucked up as my work FF tie breaker which was "most bench points" WTF??


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2017)

saw this on the internets...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey, the Jets made the list!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

I think NE's dominance says more about how weak their division is than it does about their team.  They go into the playoffs largely unrestrained and unhurt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I think NE's dominance says more about how weak their division is than it does about their team.  They go into the playoffs largely unrestrained and unhurt.


That and they cheat, right?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> That and they cheat, right?


Four easy wins with the Jets and Buffalo... every season.  Two teams that, combined, struggle to get 4 wins. V:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2017)

FWIW, Buffalo was one of the Pats two losses this year.  I'm not seeing your point.

Belichick runs a tight ship and Brady has consistently proven himself.

Not too mention numerous other standout players that provide significant depth so that the team can handle star players on the injured list wthout collapsing.

Haters just gotta hate..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2017)

oking:

opcorn:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> FWIW, Buffalo was one of the Pats two losses this year.  I'm not seeing your point.
> 
> Belichick runs a tight ship and Brady has consistently proven himself.
> 
> ...


There's an exception that proves every rule, right?  hahaha.  Yeah, I hate the Pats... is it obvious?


----------



## ambro1524 (Jan 5, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Four easy wins with the Jets and Buffalo... every season.  Two teams that, combined, struggle to get 4 wins. V:


Not sure where you get your stats but Buffalo has only had two seasons with four or less wins in the past 30 years.

Go Bills.  And every team that plays the Patriots.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I hate the Pats


That happens when your team can't win against them.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

ambro1524 said:


> Not sure where you get your stats but Buffalo has only had two seasons with four or less wins in the past 30 years.
> 
> Go Bills.  And every team that plays the Patriots.


I admit it was a bit of hyperbole employed to hate on the Pats, but I didn't say Buff only ever gets four or less wins, I said they STRUGGLE to get 4 wins (combined with the wins of the Jets).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> That happens when your team can't win against them.


Well, my team handed them a pretty resounding defeat this season, so....


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Well, my team handed them a pretty resounding defeat this season, so....


Depends on the definition of the word resounding.  I'll admit preventing a touchdown with 1st and goal at the end of the game was fantastic defense, but the point total was a single touchdown so not exactly a rout.  Pats should've tied it or won, but they did not.

Seattle is a good team and a great opponent.  I don't hate them for winning the game, I give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Depends on the definition of the word resounding.  I'll admit preventing a touchdown with 1st and goal at the end of the game was fantastic defense, but the point total was a single touchdown so not exactly a rout.  Pats should've tied it or won, but they did not.
> 
> Seattle is a good team and a great opponent.  I don't hate them for winning the game, I give credit where credit is due.


Well, I watched the game and it was a pretty dominating performance despite the score.  And Seattle didn't have Brady's most feared weapon, Michael Bennett.

And while I think the Pats played them masterfully the time prior, they didn't beat them then either... their own dumbwit Bevell did.  But that's, as they say... ancient history.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2017)

to hell with both your F'n teams!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 5, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Seattle is a good team and a great opponent.


Ugh. NOT a Seattle fan here.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2017)

leggo said:


> Ugh. NOT a Seattle fan here.


Don't have to be a fan, but never underestimate your opponent.


----------



## P-E (Jan 6, 2017)

When Bill and Tom retire and the Pats go back to being a mediocre team, all the haters will gravitate to the next successful franchise.  Until then, we're enjoying it as long as it lasts.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Don't have to be a fan, but never underestimate your opponent.


Ugh, again. I do NOT underestimate them. I just have suffered the very bitter pill that is the Niners general management. Oh what a quick rise and fall it has been, these past several years. I wonder when the ownership will wake up and realize they are so very bad at what they are responsible for... At least Baalke is gone. But York, gah!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2017)

You're preaching to choir....









leggo said:


> I just have suffered the very bitter pill that is the Niners general management. Oh what a quick rise and fall it has been, these past several years.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

leggo said:


> Ugh, again. I do NOT underestimate them. I just have suffered the very bitter pill that is the Niners general management. Oh what a quick rise and fall it has been, these past several years. I wonder when the ownership will wake up and realize they are so very bad at what they are responsible for... At least Baalke is gone. But York, gah!


This came off as very defensive and somewhat aggressive, for which I apologize. I meant to mainly point out my frustration with the Niners' management (which I think I got the point of across), and was expressing my whiny frustration at being a putrid rival of said Seahawks. Blah!  ldman:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 6, 2017)

leggo said:


> This came off as very defensive and somewhat aggressive,


Nah, I just read it as frustration with a team that used to dominate.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Nah, I just read it as frustration with a team that used to dominate.


You understand me!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Forget all of you. Go Browns!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2017)

@NJmike PE, ready for the pain train?
















@csb


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 7, 2017)

Them be fighting words!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 7, 2017)

That was a crazy one-handed catch by that Seahawk. Woah.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2017)

Be nice if at least one of these games was worth watching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Jan 8, 2017)

only watching the packers/giants


----------



## akwooly (Jan 8, 2017)

Oooo the Giants just lost by a YACHT.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 8, 2017)

akwooly said:


> Oooo the Giants just lost by a YACHT.


Fu


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Do we get watchable games next weekend?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Do we get watchable games next weekend?


Spoken like a true Ohio native. :thumbs:

EDIT: Sorry, THE Ohio native.


----------



## P-E (Jan 8, 2017)

P-E said:


> only watching the packers/giants


Well, that was a let down.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

I thought the Packers/Giants game was good.  But that probably had to do with me watching it in the mirror at the gym and thinking the score was 31-38 with 40 seconds left in the fourth, not 13-38...


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

Clay Mathews is still the best looking woman in Wisconsin....


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Clay Mathews is still the best looking woman in Wisconsin....


It's the Pantene.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2017)

Yep.  Definitely, the Pantene.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 9, 2017)

Giants vs Packers was a good game. Interesting how the cheese heads overcame a not good at all start. #12 looked confused, overwhelmed, and clueless. Then it happened. They switched to the next gear in offense, even loosing Jordy Nelson, and that was it. Aaron Rodgers, who with Russel Wilson are my two favorite QBs to watch, stepped up and boy oh boy...that was it. In my no so expert opinion the Packers is the team to beat right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Yep.  Definitely, the Pantene.


yeah the super long hair just ruins it...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

So I guess I have to spell it out that I am not making fun of Clay Mathews, I am saying the rest of the girls from Wisconsin are uglier than a male football player with nice hair


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> So I guess I have to spell it out that I am not making fun of Clay Mathews, I am saying the rest of the girls from Wisconsin are uglier than a male football player with nice hair


:Locolaugh:

The guy is a beast. That play when he sacked Eli and then went and recovered the ball 5 or 7 yards away after it was touched by more than one was epic. Talk about playing until you hear the whistle.


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Yep.  Definitely, the Pantene.


There's hair in this picture?


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> So I guess I have to spell it out that I am not making fun of Clay Mathews, I am saying the rest of the girls from Wisconsin are uglier than a male football player with nice hair


Not really.  I just wanted to post that pic so that I could look at it for a while...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Not really.  I just wanted to post that pic so that I could look at it for a while...


he does have yummy abs!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2017)

Darn it.  New page.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Yep.  Definitely, the Pantene.


problem solved


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks, @snickerd3, you're the best.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 9, 2017)

It's very offensive how you two are objectifing men.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 9, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> It's very offensive how you two are objectifing men.


Sorry for offending your sensibilities for another 22 posts...


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Yep.  Definitely, the Pantene.






matt267 PE said:


> It's very offensive how you two are objectifing men.


I'm sorry. I couldn't hear you over his GO PACK GO.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 9, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Do we get watchable games next weekend?


NOPE , Falcons are gonna spank the Hawks and im in the 6th row!


----------



## RickJames (Jan 9, 2017)

I think our NFL mancaved has been hijacked ....might as well paint the walls pink and get a few cats.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2017)

Oops, this was a man cave thread?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2017)

leggo said:


> Oops, this was a man cave thread?


Absolutely not!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2017)

Guess it's up to me to fix this thread.


Go Pats!!!!


----------



## RickJames (Jan 10, 2017)

test


----------



## RickJames (Jan 10, 2017)

Rise UP Falcons!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 10, 2017)

My cheerleaders are hotter than your cheerleaders...






Go Cowboys!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2017)

envirotex said:


> My cheerleaders are hotter than your cheerleaders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry MA, she does have a point.  Although yours gets points for more diverse in demographics


----------



## csb (Jan 10, 2017)

I bet he can make those dance.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 10, 2017)

:wacko:  gonna make me lose  my lunch


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't worry you only have to see it for a few more days until the Cowboys whip the shit out of them


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> Sorry MA, she does have a point.  Although yours gets points for more diverse in demographics


they're only hotter because they're in a tropical setting.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 10, 2017)

Hottest cheerleaders on playoff team is not a contest....dolphins win.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 10, 2017)

envirotex said:


> My cheerleaders are hotter than your cheerleaders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone's cheerleaders are hotter than the Seahawks cheerleaders.  Particularly this year's rookie class.  They're scraping the bottom of the barrel in Seattle.  :blink:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chicago doesn't even have cheerleaders...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 10, 2017)

csb said:


> I bet he can make those dance.


&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;searches for Clay Matthews pec dance...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 10, 2017)

> 1 hour ago, RickJames said:
> 
> Hottest cheerleaders on playoff team is not a contest....dolphins win.



and my cheerleaders are so awesome they have their own reality TV show...You know, they're trying to make America great again.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 10, 2017)

^^  Apparently the Seahawks cheerleaders are second worst on the hottest scale.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## csb (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that guy cheering for Clay?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

I have to say this but am not impressed by that pic csb. I would look exactly the same. Just need to photoshop the head, the body, and the rest.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 10, 2017)

Actually, csb, this fine gentleman is cheering for AJ Hawk.


----------



## csb (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2017)

time for a palette cleanser


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2017)

Is that the dude from the Cowboys? Elliot? ^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames (Jan 11, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> time for a palette cleanser
> 
> View attachment 9152


Number 2 needs to learn to make a sandwich.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Yep.  Definitely, the Pantene.


bumping to a new page...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

really need to get to a new page


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

csb said:


>


Ha!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

you suck by the way...you timed that to be the TOP


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

Road Guy said:


>


made my laugh.  I forgot about that part of the movie


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2017)

RickJames said:


> Number 2 needs to learn to make a sandwich.


so you prefer Dallas girls?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

that's an insult to kool-aid man


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2017)

I know everything is bigger in Texas, but I wasn't prepared for how much bigger!


----------



## RickJames (Jan 11, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> so you prefer Dallas girls?
> 
> View attachment 9154


ugh no, somewhere in between, thanks


----------



## envirotex (Jan 11, 2017)

I didn't want to have to resort to this but you're not playing fair...Dallas Cowboys fans are the best.  Go Cowboys!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Selfie alert???


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2017)

MA, I get you do not like the Cowboys but there is a line that should not be crossed. That pic was  :wacko:

Thanks Envirotex for making Texas Cheerleaders great again....ehr...look nice again.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 12, 2017)

envirotex said:


> I didn't want to have to resort to this but you're not playing fair...Dallas Cowboys fans are the best.  Go Cowboys!


Im gonna need a bigger 4k screen.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

Satan's Taint claims another team.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Masterpe said:


> pretty sad how many here are oogling at woman they could never have.


we are equal opportunity oogliers here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2017)

What the heck am I supposed to watch on Thursday nights now?! ldman:


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> What the heck am I supposed to watch on Thursday nights now?! ldman:


I can turn Snick's last post into a gif.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Aaron Rodgers to Dak Prescott: "Playoff experience matters"


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

#startromo


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2017)

Edit:

#startFATromo


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2017)

so now LA will have two (semi)NFL teams?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ya...LOL. Does that equal (1) good team then? I hear they're going to be playing at the StubHub center that holds 30,000. So I guess they're not planning on having a lot of fans?

Then once the new Rams stadium is finished (assuming they are still in LA at that time), the Chargers plan to play there too? That all just seems like a weird setup.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 12, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya...LOL. Does that equal (1) good team then? I hear they're going to be playing at the StubHub center that holds 30,000. So I guess they're not planning on having a lot of fans?
> 
> Then once the new Rams stadium is finished (assuming they are still in LA at that time), the Chargers plan to play there too? That all just seems like a weird setup.


It all sounds dumber than a plastic bag of hammers.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2017)

csb said:


> I can turn Snick's last post into a gif.


The pec pop?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2017)

I can take a pork chop and drag it through the mud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2017)

Whitney Mercilus? Is that a real name? Dude is mercilus though...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 15, 2017)

Cue the Price is Right loser music...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Don't worry you only have to see it for a few more days until the Cowboys whip the shit out of them


I'm just going to leave this right here. Hot Lanta, you're next.






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 16, 2017)

Great game yesterday. It went down to the last 15 seconds!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Great game yesterday. It went down to the last 15 seconds!!


Yes it was. Was the Steelers vs Chiefs as close as the score shows? It was 18-10, early in the 4th Q, when I went to bed so do not know how was the flow in those last minutes. Did KC score and fail a 2 pt conversion?


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 16, 2017)

Dark Knight said:


> Yes it was. Was the Steelers vs Chiefs as close as the score shows? It was 18-10, early in the 4th Q, when I went to bed so do not know how was the flow in those last minutes. Did KC score and fail a 2 pt conversion?


Oh man, it was a bad ending for KC. KC scored a TD with little time remaining in the game, to make it 18-16. They then actually GOT the 2-point conversion (the guy was wide open in the end zone), but were called for holding, so it was taken back. The points were erased, the line of scrimmage was pushed back 10 yds, and they had to go for it again... And missed.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 16, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry you only have to see it for a few more days until the Cowboys whip the shit out of them
> ...


So this is what happens when you taunt the owner of the board.  Glad I didn't wise off about the KC-Atlanta game on week 13.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 16, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> LOL!


x2!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 16, 2017)

leggo said:


> Oh man, it was a bad ending for KC. KC scored a TD with little time remaining in the game, to make it 18-16. They then actually GOT the 2-point conversion (the guy was wide open in the end zone), but were called for holding, so it was taken back. The points were erased, the line of scrimmage was pushed back 10 yds, and they had to go for it again... And missed.


Thiefers didn't get into the endzone even once and still won the game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 16, 2017)

Stat of the day: After losing to Atlanta in Atlanta. Seattle is 100% at winning the super bowl the following year.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 16, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Stat of the day: After losing to Atlanta in Atlanta. Seattle is 100% at winning the super bowl the following year.


Lol, the window has closed.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 16, 2017)

envirotex said:


> I didn't want to have to resort to this but you're not playing fair...Dallas Cowboys fans are the best.  Go Cowboys!


She can come make sandwiches at my tailgate this Sunday since they didnt quite get there.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## RickJames (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks a lil shady to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2017)

So do the players get any type of relocation assistance if their team moves to an new city?

I can see where half the roster makes crazy money but if you are playing for the league minimum it may be a different story?


----------



## envirotex (Jan 18, 2017)

League min for 2016 rookies is $450K, 2nd year gets bumped to $525K.

Practice players min is $6900/week.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Can I ride the bench for half that amount?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 19, 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me a bit if the players' union argues about that and the "hardship" it is for them to move, but I know a lot of the guys on the Bengals have their house wherever they actually live and then rent places close to the stadium/practice field where they live during the season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2017)

So my nephew has two tickets for the 2017 SUPER BOWL, both box seats. He paid $2,500 for each ticket, but he didn't realize last year when he bought them, it was going to be on the same day as his wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place...It's at St. Joseph Church, in Tampa at 3pm. Her name is Melissa . She's 5'7 about 140 lbs. She's a good cook, too. She'll be the one in the white dress.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> So my nephew has two tickets for the 2017 SUPER BOWL, both box seats. He paid $2,500 for each ticket, but he didn't realize last year when he bought them, it was going to be on the same day as his wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place...It's at St. Joseph Church, in Tampa at 3pm. Her name is Melissa . She's 5'7 about 140 lbs. She's a good cook, too. She'll be the one in the white dress.


bahhhahaha


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Who's ready for a REPEAT?!

@csb flights to ATL are sub $500......just sayin'. :thumbs:


----------



## RickJames (Jan 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's ready for a REPEAT?!
> 
> @csb flights to ATL are sub $500......just sayin'. :thumbs:


THat BS aint happening but waste your $500 if you like.


----------



## RickJames (Jan 20, 2017)

Section 319 Row 1 ready to rock.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2017)

I used to sit in Sec 125 back when I lived in Atlanta..

and Fuck the Packers!  They are like the FSU fans of the NFL...


----------



## RickJames (Jan 20, 2017)

Ehhh agree on fudge packers but parents met at FSU so I was born a nole and gater hater.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL...


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> and Fuck the Packers!  They are like the FSU fans of the NFL...




That's two things we agree on in one week.  What the hell is happening?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Trump is officially president so hell has frozen over?


----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's ready for a REPEAT?!
> 
> @csb flights to ATL are sub $500......just sayin'. :thumbs:


Sunday is our anniversary. Aaron Rodgers better not dick that up. 

It's our twelfth, so I'm expecting No. 12 to come through.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 20, 2017)

> 14 minutes ago, csb said:
> Sunday is our anniversary. Aaron Rodgers better not dick that up.
> 
> It's our twelfth, so I'm expecting No. 12 to come through.


Happy Anniversary.  Here's a gift...


----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2017)

> 44 minutes ago, envirotex said:
> Happy Anniversary.  Here's a gift...


That is such a thoughtful gift! Thank you so much!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (Jan 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not really


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 21, 2017)

akwooly said:


> > Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Not really


Go Hawks! Oh wait.... 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly (Jan 21, 2017)

#gohawks! Next year....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2017)

Fuck the packers and all who route for them!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 21, 2017)

Hmmmm.  Pretty sure brunettes are not my type...


----------



## akwooly (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Well that was disappointing as hell. Though I will say that I never expected the Packers to even make it to the NFC championship game in the first place with a 4-6 record as the regular season was winding down. We had a hell of a run.

Will be cheering for the dirty birds against the Patriots.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not sure anyone would have beaten Atlanta yesterday.  Praying they beat New Stinkland.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 23, 2017)

Apparently ATL was a 6 point favorite.

Vegas got that wrong.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2017)

Fuck the New England Patriots and all their fans.....


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 23, 2017)

The GB/Atlanta game got so bad that I ended up getting trapped in a "Love Boat" marathon on one of the retro channels until the NE/Shitsburgh game started.

I watched the NE/Shitsburgh game, and I suppose if I absolutely had to pick one, then I'm glad Shitsburgh lost, but the only way I truly would have been happy is if some undiscovered fault line opened up under the field and took both teams.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 23, 2017)

Steelers were not supposed to win anyways. Big Ben was not accused of sexual assault this year.

Am glad to see the Falcons going to the SB. Is refreshing to say so. Would be more refreshing if they win it but the Dark Lord of New England (Belichick) is a heck of a coach. Julio Jones and the receivers corp will have to have a heck of a game and I believe, based on what I saw last night on both games, Patriots' secondary can be beaten by Jones. Man to man no one on the Pats can stop that guy so... who knows.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2017)

The big test is in 2 weeks against a strong oppoenent.  I want the Pats to do it just to watch Goodell's reaction.  Anyone that still spouts that "Deflategate" was warranted and defined the Patriots dominance or that TB12's 4 game suspension is remotley justifiable is just living in a fantasy land.  Like Kraft said last night, for a lot of reasons, this conference championship really means a lot.  Oh and for those who missed it the Player of the Game last night was TB12.

Go Pats!!!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2017)

Dark Knight said:


> Steelers were not supposed to win anyways. Big Ben was not accused of sexual assault this year.
> 
> Am glad to see the Falcons going to the SB. Is refreshing to say so. Would be more refreshing if they win it but the Dark Lord of New England (Belichick) is a heck of a coach. Julio Jones and the receivers corp will have to have a heck of a game and I believe, based on what I saw last night on both games, Patriots' secondary can be beaten by Jones. Man to man no one on the Pats can stop that guy so... who knows.


Going to see a lot of bumping the receivers at the line on darn near every play, I suspect.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2017)

Just found this site: https://yourteamcheats.com/cheaters/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## MA_PE (Jan 24, 2017)

As DK always says:  Bring it on!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 27, 2017)

#NotMySuperBowl


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2017)

49ers to hire John Lynch as GM on six-year deal.  LOL

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/18581720/san-francisco-49ers-name-john-lynch-general-manager


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 31, 2017)

Atlanta by 14.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> 49ers to hire John Lynch as GM on six-year deal.  LOL
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/18581720/san-francisco-49ers-name-john-lynch-general-manager


Anything's gotta be an improvement from Baalke, I think...


----------



## P-E (Jan 31, 2017)

Go Dirty Birds!


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm loading up on Sam Adams, Dunkin' Donuts, and abandoning the use of Rs this weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2017)

P-E said:


> Go Dirty Birds!


shenanigans....


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2017)

I sense RG's presence is strong in this thread.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 1, 2017)

will have to ask the kiddos who they think we should cheer for.  I imagine I will have one vote for each.  one for a birdie and the other for a military type


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh for the love.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2017)

you have good taste in sig's


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> you have good taste in sig's


Do you know how hard it was to find where to change the signature? I was worried the Jugs Olympics was going to stay for longer.


----------



## P-E (Feb 1, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> shenanigans....


I must have been really drunk.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 2, 2017)

P-E said:


> I must have been really drunk.


When are you not?


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> When are you not?


Tuesdays at 9:30a


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 2, 2017)

lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2017)

Wilson!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2017)

When do the pats show up?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 5, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> When do the pats show up?


Halfway thru the 4th quarter.


----------



## P-E (Feb 5, 2017)

Now


----------



## P-E (Feb 5, 2017)

Best part is yet to come.   Fu roger


----------



## akwooly (Feb 5, 2017)

And the NFL is rigged.


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats, Falcons.  Choke of the century.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 6, 2017)

Damn, what a game.

The Falcons pulled a Vikings at the Superbowl!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2017)

Unbelievable end to an unbelievable season.  Haters can hate all they want.  Brady, Belichick, and the Patriots organization have done it again!

It didn't look good for awhile there.  Damn what a finish!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2017)

My previous comments about the pat's still apply and goes double for people that route for "two teams"!!!

I can't drink Starbucks because of them supporting ISIS and now I can't drink Dunkin' Donuts anymore.. guess have to go back to mt.dew...


----------



## csb (Feb 6, 2017)

^McDonald's


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2017)

The commercial with Brady eating the pancake after it fell on the floor before the dog could get it got major laughs in our house.  Well first a major eewwwww!!!! then mega fits of laughter


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2017)

This one is pretty funny, it's a local place.

https://www.boston.com/sports/super-bowl-li/2017/02/06/watch-tom-brady-show-off-his-5th-super-bowl-ring-in-a-new-commercial

Prior to last night the commerical just had the four rings.  Then during the playoffs Brady answered the "any more?" question with "No, that's all.......for now".  Immediately after the final of the game last night they showed this version, with the subtle "Roger that" at the end.  Oh, those marketing guys, what a bunch of cards.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2017)

Too good to not re-post here:



MetsFan said:


>


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2017)

^ and on a similar note to my previous post...

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/04/19/us/aaron-hernandez-suicide/


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and on a similar note to my previous post...
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/04/19/us/aaron-hernandez-suicide/


the local news coverage of this is acting like it's the death of a little boy gone astray.  Reality is he was local thug who made it big and then f'ked up his life and is now dead at the ripe old age of 27. 

To quote Monty Python.  "society's to blame"  move on.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree MA, it's sickening.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't say this about many (dead) people but good riddance!

in other news I saw where the FBI returned Von Millers Super Bowl Helmet to him today. I mean really we waste federal law enforcement time and money on looking for a lost helmet?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 19, 2017)

Interesting.....

http://touchdownwire.usatoday.com/2017/04/19/aaron-hernandezs-conviction-for-murdering-odin-lloyd-is-now-void/

There's your motivation for Hernandez killing himself.  His family will get his cash and not the "victims" a/k/a other d-bags that he killed.

I'll bet his lawyers told him this and likely helped him do it, because after the criminal cases finished they were starting the civil suits.


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2017)

What a shitty law.  I get the intent, but still.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

I still think that the patriots had him killed so that he wouldn't tarnish their reputation!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 19, 2017)

Supe said:


> What a shitty law.  I get the intent, but still.


I agree.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 20, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> the local news coverage of this is acting like it's the death of a little boy gone astray.  Reality is he was local thug who made it big and then f'ked up his life and is now dead at the ripe old age of 27.
> 
> To quote Monty Python.  "society's to blame"  move on.


One of the articles I read made it sound like he wasn't even a real thug.  It talked about how he grew up in a normal house mowing the lawn and doing chores and it wasn't until after he started to make it big that he decided he wanted to be a "gangster".  Said all the drug dealers he decided to hang out with would make fun of him for being a wannabe.


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I still think that the patriots had him killed so that he wouldn't tarnish their reputation!


But now they have to pay his $6M salary.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

boo hoo

maybe Hernandez should have spent more time with Tebow at Florida!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been trying to lose sleep over it all, but just can't.


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> boo hoo
> 
> maybe Hernandez should have spent more time with Tebow at Florida!


Who do you think wrote on his forehead?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> boo hoo
> 
> maybe Hernandez should have spent more time with Tebow at Florida!


He had daily prayer sessions with Urban Meyer.

The latest report I saw discussing the motive of Lloyd's killing was that Lloyd was going to "out" Hernandez as being bi-sexual to his fiance. He had even established a "boyfriend" in prison.

Suicide is a very common end to religious people with "non-traditional" relationships.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Is it a "I went to the draft" right of passage to boo Goodell everytime he walks on stage?

Ok, yeah, everyone hates him, but it just makes for $hitty TV to listen to that crap for 3+ hours.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Is it a "I went to the draft" right of passage to boo Goodell everytime he walks on stage?
> 
> Ok, yeah, everyone hates him, but it just makes for $hitty TV to listen to that crap for 3+ hours.


To us Patriots fans it's musc to the ears and will never get old.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 28, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> > 1 hour ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Is it a "I went to the draft" right of passage to boo Goodell everytime he walks on stage? Ok, yeah, everyone hates him, but it just makes for $hitty TV to listen to that crap for 3+ hours.
> 
> 
> To us Patriots fans it's musc to the ears and will never get old.


They have been booing him longer than the pats have been haters.

Besides, any other qb would have been booted for more than 4 games.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> They have been booing him longer than the pats have been haters.
> 
> Besides, any other qb would have been booted for more than 4 games.


not going to start a debate, but I think you're very wrong.  any other qb maybe would've gotten a fine but I doubt there'd be any suspension.  The punishment was a deliberate attempt to give the Pats a disadvantage for the season but they got the Lombardi anyway.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 28, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> > 2 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: They have been booing him longer than the pats have been haters.
> > Besides, any other qb would have been booted for more than 4 games.
> 
> 
> not going to start a debate, but I think you're very wrong.  any other qb maybe would've gotten a fine but I doubt there's be any suspension.  The punishment was a deliberate attempt to give the Pats a disadvantage for the season but they got the Lombardi anyway.


Revenge is a beautiful thing.

P.S. I lived in MA for 4 years, I'm not a hater. I just have a different perspective on this issue.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2017)

I like how fucking excited that guy Was to be a fucking falcon!

Also it will be enjoyable to watch John Elway fuck up another draft fucking d bag


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (May 5, 2017)

LOL! A cinder block has a better personality than Jay Cutler does!

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000806602/article/jay-cutler-to-join-fox-sports-as-a-broadcaster

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2017)

they were saying (on the radio) that the main reason for cuts at ESPN were due to everyone cutting the cord and ditching cable , which is where ESPN and CNN get most of their money from.  Wonder if everyone will eventually start their own streaming service  - I know I will miss ESPN during football season...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 5, 2017)

Uh, we have a 2017 thread now. :sucks:


----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2017)

Sorry I thought I paid the bills around here ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 5, 2017)

You do what you want, obviously.  I'm just sayin'...


----------

